# Vetoquinol Aloe & Oatmeal Shampoo? Alcohol in the conditioner?



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

Our breeder told us to look for No Alcohol and No Silicone in the shampoo and conditioner. 

Chica will be getting her first bath today. (Poopy bum. Yuck!)

We're in a rural area with only one pet store, so not a lot of choices.

I really liked the sound of the Earth Base shampoo and conditioners ... but the conditioner has stearyl alcohol.

This morning I got a Vetoquinol Aloe & Oatmeal Shampoo from the vet. I don't like the ingredients list at all :suspicious: ... compared to the Earth Base shampoo.

And their Conditioner has alcohol too.

A couple of people here on the forum have suggested Pantene conditioner. I've got that, but it has alcohol too.

I'm tempted to just go back to the pet store and get the Earth Base shampoo AND conditioner.

Ideas anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Stearyl alcohol is different than regular alcohol in that it's a fatty alcohol, used as emulsifier/thickener to allow the conditioner to stick to the hair. It is usually derived from natural plant sources, so it's not dangerous for your pup!

You want to avoid alcohol denat - this is a drying alcohol that can irritate skin and dry out hair 

Edited to add: Many of us on the forum use (and love) Isle of Dogs products. They are extremely affordable on www.dog.com and their shipping rates to Canada are very reasonable! You will want the No. 10 Evening Primrose Oil Shampoo and the No. 51 Coature Heavy Management Conditioner. Also, the Evening Primrose Oil grooming spray is great, I swear by it. They smell great to boot!


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

What useful advice! Many thanks. I am pasting your reply into my Chica notes so I can try those products.

I did go back for the Earth Bath products. (I kept calling them Earth Base, but it's EarthBath ... http://www.earthbath.com)

I got Mediterranean Magic for the shampoo. Also the conditioner and a big box of Puppy Wipes and Ear Wipes.

We ended up having to give Chica 3 baths during the first week, for poopy butt. Since we were doing a slow transition to our water and food, we think it was probably a bit of stress and the Liver Treats being too rich for her.

It was a tough way to introduce her to bath time, but she seems to be a forgiving little soul so we're hoping her next bath will be less stressful for all concerned!


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Awww. Roscoe is the king of poopy butt, he gets pretty frequent bum baths. Instead of giving Chica a full bath every time she gets a poopy bum, try washing just her rear end - works best in a sink and if you have a large counter top to work on. I use a plastic cup to pour the water over his bum since he's too tall to fit under the faucet.

Hope this helps!


----------



## IslandLady (Nov 7, 2010)

Thx, Natalie. 

Yes, these are all bum baths. We have a laundry tub that is quite deep, so she can't (yet) climb out, and I bought an old-fashioned over-the-tap rubber hose to send a gentle spray of water over her rear and legs. 

We haven't had a poopy butt in a few days, but yesterday she discovered digging! Full-on, face-into-the-dirt digging. 

I'm reading up on that right now..... and DH is outside trying to tire her out, away from the yard.


----------

